# Can rats eat cooked oatmeal?



## _dizzy_ (Mar 28, 2018)

In the past and recently I have given my pet rats cooked oatmeal with berries in it.bAnd I just realized that oatmeal is kind of thick and reminds me of peanut butter at times which I know is a choking hazard. I was wondering if I should stop giving them cooked oatmeal. Can they eat dry oatmeal?


----------



## ratbusters (Aug 28, 2020)

_dizzy_ said:


> In the past and recently I have given my pet rats cooked oatmeal with berries in it.bAnd I just realized that oatmeal is kind of thick and reminds me of peanut butter at times which I know is a choking hazard. I was wondering if I should stop giving them cooked oatmeal. Can they eat dry oatmeal?


Yes rats can eat dry oatmeal as far as I know. I used to give it to my male rat as a treat but it did make him gain weight. 
So if you have rats that aren't too active I would avoid giving it to them too much.


----------



## _dizzy_ (Mar 28, 2018)

ratbusters said:


> Yes rats can eat dry oatmeal as far as I know. I used to give it to my male rat as a treat but it did make him gain weight.
> So if you have rats that aren't too active I would avoid giving it to them too much.


If I feed them too much oatmeal in one sitting will it hurt their stomach? I know it kind of expands what in contact with liquids and I know you're not supposed to give dry oatmeal to some birds because of this.


----------



## ratbusters (Aug 28, 2020)

_dizzy_ said:


> If I feed them too much oatmeal in one sitting will it hurt their stomach? I know it kind of expands what in contact with liquids and I know you're not supposed to give dry oatmeal to some birds because of this.


Hi there,
I think giving them only 2 or 3 rolled oats per day wouldn't hurt their stomach so long as you balance it out with other healthy treats such as egg,baby food,fruit and veggies.


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

Oats, whether dry or cooked, are just fine. It shouldn't be their main meal but as a component in a larger diet, oats are great.


----------

